# Snakes and GSD



## Midnight12 (Jan 6, 2012)

Just wondering how your dogs act around snakes. I have quite a few garden snakes and kinda like keeping them around, They eat alot of bugs in the garden. My old gal would smell them sometimes and let them be on their way. Rosie my recent rescue chases them in the bushes and wants to get them and then she jumps back'might of got bite on the nose' It's so funny to watch thou I hope to be able to get her to leave them alone


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

My older male just makes sure that I am aware that a snake is near, then he leaves things up to me. I don't know if the youngster knows what a snake is or not, if he has seen one, he has not let me know.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i think you can train her not to chase snakes and the
commands "no" and "leave it".


----------



## VChurch (Jun 14, 2010)

Bacca would definitely chase a snake!! -- really any bug, lizard, squirrel, bird, cat that moves he'll chase.

Minna has sniffed a few snakes but never gets too close to them and she's always in position to escape should the thing come any closer to her.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

ive seen 100 interactions 

they are peaceful usually the gsd might mouth them

cats kill snakes of all ssizes HUNTing dogs will kill large rat snakes you need to watch them, they willl kill wildlife 

my dog and snakes are fine she will just nose them my cats will wack them and ive seen cats kill snakes of good size. 


I get a lot of snakes here mostly black rat snakes they are often 6 feet lots of garter also which are tiny

if you care about wildlife be careful tho if a gsd doesnt like the snake he can kill it in a second after 1 shake they are ragile. Bite power of a gsd is wayy to strong I have seen a gsd kill a good size boa constrictor in less than a minute in brazil

My dog is ok with snakes in the bush if one went into her yard it would be killed tho

If it is just garden snake she might play with it to death though. The garden snake will musk and your dog wont like the smell and ignore it. USually but it depends on the dog.

I find larger snakes that dont musk as often get it the worst. Animals dont like the strong cent of a musk from a garter snake it is nasty like a skunk.


----------

